# Hyatt "B Units" Pricing



## Kal (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a friend who purchased two Sedona "B Units" from Hyatt.  These had just come on the market and were snatched up immediately.  Apparently this is the terminology that Hyatt uses for their own resale units.  Has anyone ever heard this term before??

Here is what they paid:

March Silver week (1400 points), $17K
Platinum week (2000 points), EOY, $11K

They also received a boat load of Hyatt Hotel points as incentives.  This adds to their current 2000 points so that gives them some real value.

The Hyatt sales person was at Sedona but recently moved to Aspen.  I've got her name if anyone wants to contact her.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

Kal said:


> I have a friend who purchased two Sedona "B Units" from Hyatt.  These had just come on the market and were snatched up immediately.  Apparently this is the terminology that Hyatt uses for their own resale units.  Has anyone ever heard this term before??
> 
> Here is what they paid:
> 
> ...




NEVER hear of "B units" but the sales manager in Sedona just came back to Sedona from Carmel.

What units and build # did they buy?

Thanks for the info friend.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't ask about the specifics of the unit numbers as they said they would not likely return to Sedona, but rather just use the points.  They laughed that a person can only take so much "vortex".  They need action and an evening with red rocks doesn't do it for them.


----------



## bdh (Feb 16, 2008)

Kal said:


> I have a friend who purchased two Sedona "B Units" from Hyatt.   Has anyone ever heard this term before??



I'm thinking there are two possible references to "B units" at Sedona.

One relates to the floor plan of the unit - the 1300 and 1400 room number series on the west side of the property have a completely different floor plan than all the units grouped around the pool.  The 1300 and 1400 series contain the "B" floor plan and the units around the pool are the type "A" floor plan. 

The 2nd relates to the view - units with excellant views of the Sedona red rock are the type "A" view and the not so excellant views are the type "B" views.  In the past, the type "A" view unit sold for a $1000 to $2000 premium over the "B" view unit.

Note that the floor plan type does not correlate to the view type as you can have a type "B" floor plan with a type "A" excellant view (in my mind, that would be units 1311, 1312, 1321 and 1322).  And you can have a type "A" floor plan with a type "B" not so excellant view (that would be lower level units in the 100 and 200 series units). 

I've never heard of the type "B" reference applied to resale units. 

If you hear from the Hyatt sales person as to their take on the type "B", lets us know.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2008)

That description of the "B units" makes sense.  I can't imagine Hyatt treating their resale units any different than the normal inventory units.  It really doesn't matter where they came from.

All the resorts have a range of unit prices for the same week.  View, proximity to elevator noise, floor level and layout all contribute to a different price point.


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 17, 2008)

Kal said:


> Platinum week (2000 points), EOY, $11K


 
Considering this is a purchase thru the developer... its a decent price for 2000 EOY points.


----------



## bdh (Feb 17, 2008)

Kal said:


> All the resorts have a range of unit prices for the same week.  View, proximity to elevator noise, floor level and layout all contribute to a different price point.



I was surprised at the price difference between a 2nd floor building 5 and a 3rd floor building 5 unit at HSH - $24,490 vs $31,490.  The price comparison was an apples to apples scenario as it compared a 2 bd lockout to a 2 bd lockout floor plan (the numbers would be even more skewed if you were comparing a townhouse unit to a lockout unit).   

Typically, I thought the price per floor increase was $500 to a $1,000 - maybe the 24K to 31K is an anomally since you have an unobstructed view of the harbor and sunsets.  If I hadn't heard that directly from Hyatt sales, I would not have believed it.


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2008)

bdh said:


> I was surprised at the price difference between a 2nd floor building 5 and a 3rd floor building 5 unit at HSH - $24,490 vs $31,490. The price comparison was an apples to apples scenario as it compared a 2 bd lockout to a 2 bd lockout floor plan (the numbers would be even more skewed if you were comparing a townhouse unit to a lockout unit).
> 
> Typically, I thought the price per floor increase was $500 to a $1,000 - maybe the 24K to 31K is an anomally since you have an unobstructed view of the harbor and sunsets. If I hadn't heard that directly from Hyatt sales, I would not have believed it.


 
Your numbers are an interesting comparison to the single data point from the Feb. 5, 2008 sale I referenced at Sunset Harbor. Unit 534 (a 3rd floor 2 BR lockout in Building 5), 2000 point Week 6 sold for $42,000. Also you might note that the units in Building 5 are considerably smaller than the units in Buildings 1 thru 4. Building 5 has a better view, but much more noise and less privacy than the other buildings. The Building 5 verandas are quite small compared to other buildings.

Do you have some recent numbers which compare the lockouts vs the townhouse floor plan?


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

"B UNITS"

VIEW (A units) and Non View units (B units) only about 8-10 units total are "B units" for the 1st Phase in Sedona.

Hope this helps.


Just heard Sedona is really busy and sales are up this month over last year!!!


----------



## bdh (Feb 17, 2008)

Kal said:


> Do you have some recent numbers which compare the lockouts vs the townhouse floor plan?
> 
> Also you might note that the units in Building 5 are considerably smaller than the units in Buildings 1 thru 4. Building 5 has a better view, but much more noise and less privacy than the other buildings. The Building 5 verandas are quite small compared to other buildings.



A quick search of Monroe County's records turns up a Building 2, 2nd floor lockout, (unit 221) week 13 sale at $29,900 and a Building 1, lower level townhouse , (unit 112) week 16 sale at $31,500.  While these are both 1880 point weeks, it does provide somewhat of a comparison - but we are mixing a building 1 and building 2 unit (probably not a big difference) and a solid gold (no pun intended) week 13 to a shoulder week 16 - so we don't have the perfect apples to apples comparison.  Both recordings were about 3 weeks apart in Aug/Sept of 2007.  I think the floor level comparison of my earlier post is an exetreme case as I feel Hyatt really bumps up the Building 5 prices because of the unobstructive sunset view. 

We've never stayed in any building other than 5, so I don't have any comparisons on interior size.  The verandas on 511, 521 and 531 are no doubt the smallest at HSH - I think they literally ran out of real estate and had to cut them short.  Due to the staggered layout of the building, I'm thinking the townhouse unit veranda in buldling 5 are the same size as the earlier phases.  And since they put the verandas of 514, 524 and 534 toward the pool instead of the harbor, they are similar size to the earlier phases.


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2008)

What I hear you saying is that the highest price units at Sunset Harbor are the 3rd/4th floor townhouses in Building 5.  Since the Building 5 units have less floor space than the other townhouses, that makes Building 5 even more costly on a sq foot basis.


----------



## bdh (Feb 18, 2008)

Kal said:


> What I hear you saying is that the highest price units at Sunset Harbor are the 3rd/4th floor townhouses in Building 5.  Since the Building 5 units have less floor space than the other townhouses, that makes Building 5 even more costly on a sq foot basis.



The front desk at HSH says that the two most frequent requests from returning owners and guests are:
"I'd like to request a townhouse unit."
"I'd like to request a building 5 unit."

There is no doubt that those requests have been interpreted by Hyatt sales as "We can command a large premium for these units" - and they have no trouble getting it.

I think that the TS product did not have a great reputation years ago and main stream America avoided the product.  However, over the years with the creditbility that the Hospitality group of TS developers (Hyatt, Marriott, Hilton) and other quality developers brought to the TS product, main stream America has taken notice.  Now throw in the upper income group of people that find the high end TS product as an alternative to owning a second home and you have a lot of potential buyers.  So the price escalation continues - luckily there are alot of us that jumped in before the secret was out.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 18, 2008)

bdh said:


> The front desk at HSH says that the two most frequent requests from returning owners and guests are:
> "I'd like to request a townhouse unit."
> "I'd like to request a building 5 unit."
> 
> ...



The secret is not all the way out yet with HYATT... Just wait 5-7 years then the hyatt owners that are buying now are going to be sitting very pretty.

NEW GREAT resorts are coming from Hyatt.


----------

